# Which two letter group fits you most?



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I generally score very strongly for I, N, and P on those tests, and weakly on F. BUT that makes little sense to me, since I'm Fi-dom. So how can "F" be my weakest letter?

That said, if we disregard the model as we know it, and focus on which aspects of my type are most strongly apparent in my temperament as a whole...

Probably IP. Possibly NP, when I'm mentally healthier (I think my depression/anxiety cause me to behave far more introvertedly than I would otherwise)


----------



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

EP


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

NF


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

IF or FP.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

SP jumped at me, but I suppose FP could be just as valid.

And for anyone who wants to keep track:

ISFP: IP, IP, IF(FP), SP(FP)
ISFJ: IF,
ISTP: IS, IT, SP
ISTJ: TJ(IJ IS), IT, IT, IT, IT(TJ)
INFP: IN, NP, IF, IN, IP(NP)
INFJ: NJ, FJ, IN, NJ, NJ(NF), IN, IN, IN, IN(NF), NJ(IN), FJ(IJ), NF(IN)
INTP: NT, IN, NP, IT
INTJ: IN, NT, IJ, IN, IN
ESFP: SP
ESFJ: FJ
ESTP: SP, EP
ESTJ: ET
ENFP: NP
ENFJ : NF, NF, NJ, NF
ENTP: xP, NP
ENTJ: ET, JE
UNKNOWN : EP, IN, NT, IP(IF FP), IT, IN, IN, NP

(Brackets are for their second choice)


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for collating it all, @Vanderlyle - and nice to see that at least one person of each type has responded thus far.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

IF. I get high scores for I and F, and low scores for S and P.


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

NJ = introverted intuition (yes, even though I score NP more often than NJ on MBTI tests...)


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

For me as an INFJ it's defenitely IF


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Tj > nt > nj


----------



## smooooth (Oct 8, 2013)

I would have to say IT as my two letters that fit me the most.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

NF for me. When I first heard of MBTI and took a test I scored INFJ and believed I was one for like 2 years. Then I thought I was an ENFP until I finally found out that my true type is INFP. But I was always sure about NF; it just fits me.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

EN


----------



## nix1 (Jun 25, 2014)

IN.

I may doubt about my Thinking or Perceiving sides sometimes, but I'm definitely Introverted and Intuitive.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

NT


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

FP.
From time to time I doubt my Introversion preference, but I've come to realize that I only appear extroverted when I'm with my friends. Otherwise, I have trouble making eye contact with strangers.
I also doubt my Sensing preference, because my parents and my younger brother are iNtuitives and that has helped me with my intuition. But when I think about it... I'm closer to S than N, because of how engaged I am in the present.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Hard to say. I'd say SP because Se is what I'm the most sure of. But XSFP are really hard to relate to with their Fi. I have more in common with XNFJ than XSFP. I really like XSFP, but we're not the same at all. At least XNFJ share functions.

ETA: EXTX aren't similar either. The only similarity I have with EXTJ's is communication style and thick skin. The only similarity I have with ENTP's is opportunism. We're too different to go with ET.


----------



## HeadInClouds (Nov 7, 2014)

IF no doubt.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

FJ


----------



## sittapygmaea (Aug 24, 2014)

IN both in terms of the strongest identifications in myself, and the types to which I relate the best. Though the latter is harder for me to say because I can, at best, speculate about other people's MBTIs. I have intuitions for a few people, but I don't have developed general intuitions.


----------

